# So, who is truly on Team Radioshack? Do we know yet?



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

I am anxious to see the roster...

-Armstrong
-Leipheimer
-Horner
-Zubeldia
-2 belgian riders (names?)

who else? anyone know or may have pieced it all together?


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

The 3 Belgians are
Gert Steegmans
Sebastien Rosselere
Ben Hermans

Then Sergio Paulinho,Ivan Rovny,Janez Brajkovic,Gregory Rast,Tomas Vaitkus


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Guesses include...

Yaroslav Popovych 
Gregory Rast
Andreas Kloden 
Janez Brajkovic
Levi Leipheimer 
Chris Horner 
Brice Feillu 
Romain Feillu
Ivan Basso 
Floyd Landis 
Michael Rasmussen 
Stijn Devolder


----------



## Rosicky (Mar 30, 2005)

The Feillu brothers signed with Vacansoleil,Basso has a contract with Liquigas and Devolder with Quick Step,Don´t think they´ll take Rasmussen


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Hadn't Rubiera confirmed with RadioShack?


----------



## 400lmst (Sep 21, 2009)

*Question for JSR*

Could you possibly post the specific website where you found that information? I have been searching and cannot find it.

Thanks!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

400lmst said:


> Could you possibly post the specific website where you found that information? I have been searching and cannot find it.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/the-cyclingnews-guide-to-rider-transfers 

Not sure when it was updated last.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Rosicky said:


> The Feillu brothers signed with Vacansoleil,Basso has a contract with Liquigas and Devolder with Quick Step,Don´t think they´ll take Rasmussen


Vacansoleil just got a 1M Euro increase in their budget for next year due to their performance at the Vuelta. I love to see these smaller teams do well.

No way Basso goes. No way.

I have to say, in all honesty, before the bust, I thought that Di Luca might end up on a team with Armstrong. I guess not now.

If we see Contador to CdE, then I think the Tour will be dominated by CdE, RS, SaxoBank, LeakyGas. Hopefully Sammy Sanchez will have a say in the final classification as well. 

At this point, I wonder where Cadel will go....


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> At this point, I wonder where Cadel will go....


Home and cry?   

I keed, I keed.


----------



## 400lmst (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, that page only has a few of the names, but not all of the ones JSR posted.


----------



## 400lmst (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there a specific point at which teams release their official rosters?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

400lmst said:


> Could you possibly post the specific website where you found that information? I have been searching and cannot find it.


Actually, I just used the search tool on Cyclingnews, using "Radio Shack" as the clue. For once, the site returned some hits. I also checked their page showing transfers, as linked by tcontrady.

JSR


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

400lmst said:


> Is there a specific point at which teams release their official rosters?


IIRC everything must be nailed down by Dec. 31.

JSR


----------



## Dr Pimper (Aug 30, 2009)

I heard they want Hincapie on board too.

Kind of like a reunion of the US Postal Service Team that Lance originally rode with.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Dr Pimper said:


> I heard they want Hincapie on board too.
> 
> Kind of like a reunion of the US Postal Service Team that Lance originally rode with.


Hincapie has already signed with BMC, I believe.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Yes*



FondriestFan said:


> Hincapie has already signed with BMC, I believe.


I don't think Hincappie wanted to rejoin that circus. He is trying to establish his own identity for his post retirement.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Kloden was just officially announced today. What is the average age of this team going to be, 35??

Other riders who might end up on the Shack: Jason McCartney (ex Saxo, rode with Disco '05-'07) and Michael Barry (ex Columbia, rode USPS/Disco '02-'06). McCartney has not been linked anywhere else from what I have seen and read, and Barry's team has not been announced either though he says he has a contract. Barry has been quoted as saying "it is a new venture" which to me means The Shack or Sky. I could see him on BMC since he's tight with Hincapie but given that MB is also ex-Bruyneel, and also tight with some Sky guys like Boassan-Hagen and Lovkvist the likely destinations are Shack or Sky. At any rate, I hope Barry finally gets a Tour ride wherever he lands (go Canada!).

Either way, neither McCartney or Barry are gonna lower the average age....


----------



## Samhain (Jun 14, 2008)

Eric_H said:


> Kloden was just officially announced today. What is the average age of this team going to be, 35??
> 
> Other riders who might end up on the Shack: Jason McCartney (ex Saxo, rode with Disco '05-'07) and Michael Barry (ex Columbia, rode USPS/Disco '02-'06). McCartney has not been linked anywhere else from what I have seen and read, and Barry's team has not been announced either though he says he has a contract. Barry has been quoted as saying "it is a new venture" which to me means The Shack or Sky. I could see him on BMC since he's tight with Hincapie but given that MB is also ex-Bruyneel, and also tight with some Sky guys like Boassan-Hagen and Lovkvist the likely destinations are Shack or Sky. At any rate, I hope Barry finally gets a Tour ride wherever he lands (go Canada!).
> 
> Either way, neither McCartney or Barry are gonna lower the average age....


Looks like Trek-Livestrong is where Radioshack will get all of it's new riders from in the coming years:

http://www.teamradioshack.us/trek-livestrong-to-develop-riders-for-team-radioshack/


----------

